# LFTS 11/6



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Heading out to my bedding area stand. Hoping to beat the deer there. All day sit unless I'm blessed with a shooter sooner.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Ready to head out in SE Ohio. Zero wind and 25 degrees


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Chilly 20 here! Making ice!
I think I'm a better ice fisherman than hunter this year!


----------



## 65650 (Aug 16, 2011)

25 degrees, November 6th, let’s go!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Morning fellas!!! Let’s knock em down today!!


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Some how managed to extract myself from bed following a long night of puppy shenanigans... 29 degrees, winds have laid down for now, time to get after it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice and cold here in southern Ohio! What a morning let’s hope. Saw a buck cruising yesterday evening that’s all for that sit. On to new set this morning. Will report back. Lots of bucks saw yesterday by friends...


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Should be a good day. I'm packed for a long sit.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

I will be cheering you guys on from the office followed by my son's basketball game today. Good luck out there and don't forget your boots today. It's a chilly one!


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Just pulled into the washtenaw farm, waiting on my cousin to get here. Start work at 10, figured I can hunt until 830 or so before getting down. Wish i could stay longer but I'll get what i can take. It's a cold one out there!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Heading out in about 10 minutes. Beautiful weather down here 28 and zero wind right now. Sitting on a ridge top stand hope to catch a cruising buck traveling between ag fields and bedding. Good luck all.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Today is the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

It is FROSTY! Time to kill.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Don't forget yer boots!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Good morning. Back at it again. Was sidelined with a migraine the last couple days. It's 20 deg with a sw wind of 6 mph here in Lenawee Co. Congrats to everyone that scored the last couple days. I scanned the threads when I could but the screen light hurt the eyes. Be safe and shoot straight. Good luck


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Heading out in Ottawa county. 1/2” of snow on the ground so far and coming down. First snow hunt of the year. Will see what the morning brings.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

The kid and I have punched in. 
Real quiet in Hillsdale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m in. Barry County. Hoping the rut activity picks up and a hot doe brings a big buck past me! Good luck!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m heading out. Another chilly one.


----------



## davewcrook (May 10, 2010)

23 degrees SE Jackson co. Brother and I hunting two stands we haven’t hunted this year. He’s on edge of swamp, I’m out in the swamp. Checked camera yesterday had some nice bucks on it. Thin layer of ice on water . Should be able to hear them coming. Good luck everyone out this morning.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Let's do [email protected]


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

sniper said:


> The kid and I have punched in.
> Real quiet in Hillsdale.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Get em Dave! Just saw a small buck here in a cut bean field next to corn. Come here mossy horns


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

buktruk said:


> Heading out to my bedding area stand. Hoping to beat the deer there. All day sit unless I'm blessed with a shooter sooner.


I'm in but not very deep. 

My entire camera fleet is on the job with 2 more being delivered today. 

Good luck hunters.


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

mbrewer said:


> I'm in but not very deep.
> 
> My entire camera fleet is on the job with 2 more being delivered today.
> 
> Good luck hunters.


There are so many endless possibilities to say right now but I won't, lol, good luck today.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

First morning sit of the year in this spot. Needed this wind. 











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Checking in from St Clair County 25 chilly ready to rock had some chasing going on 10 min before legal time on the ground should be a good sit . Good luck all old Lund out !


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm in but not very deep. 

The story of my life.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Great Day to Hunt!!!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MI_Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2009)

First sit on my 10 acres behind the house. Couple does and a 3 pointer. Why do I drive 1 hr to sit on public and get skunked, when I can just go out my back door and see deer right away.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Skibum said:


> First morning sit of the year in this spot. Needed this wind.
> 
> View attachment 452401
> 
> ...


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

1 passer by before shooting light, since then just squirrels! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

Had a small seven stop by and I've had some grunts coming from the swamp hoping today is the day. Newaygo co. Good luck and no snow here


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

20 and calm here in Menominee. Beautiful cold morning but no movement


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

5 doe passed by. Tit bit nipply this morning. 19 deg.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Been sidelined by domestic needs. Hope to be back out this evening. Shootnstraight everyone!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

Out in NE newaygo. No movement yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Have I ever mentioned that I detest dead still conditions? Probably have....

Just watched a doe almost turn inside out when a red squirrel hit the ground 15 yards from her. A little buck shy, I'd say.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Nothing to report here other than squirrels and really loud and annoying crows but, it’s a glorious day to be in the woods.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Cool and crisp in Wellston. Very quiet with no movement yet. Should start snowing any minute.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Groundsize said:


> Get em Dave! Just saw a small buck here in a cut bean field next to corn. Come here mossy horns


3 different spikes so far one burping. This 6 also. I haven’t seen 3 spikes all season










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Dish7 said:


> Have I ever mentioned that I detest dead still conditions? Probably have....
> 
> Just watched a doe almost turn inside out when a red squirrel hit the ground 15 yards from her. A little buck shy, I'd say.


I agree I was just thinking to myself I need a little breeze to get them moving. It seems on really calm days most of the deer I see move very very slow and methodical through the woods.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Nothing going on here. Hoping for some bedding area magic today.


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Supposed to get snow tonight so i took tomorrow off. My dad and I will be doing an all day sit hoping the rut is kicking in our area. Good luck today, post lots of movement updates and photos. It's what gets me through a day at work. Thanks guys


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

Ionia county calm and frosty!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Now that corn is cut I can see a lot farther. 16 doe/fawns so far. All but 2 of them went into the bedding out in front of me. Waiting for the big buck to come by me on his way to check them out! Nice morning out here!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Stuck in school this morning...looks like a great morning out there!


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

2 doe, 4 fawn's here so far. Nothing following the Doe's, yet anyways.


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

waiting, not so patiently, for 11am to leave the plant and head to the farm in Jackson.......living thru you guys until i can get in a stand......just have to pick one or decide where to climb......i hate these decisions.....lol good luck guys


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

5 baldies so far had one so close could of spit on her


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

I had 5 of them within a foot! Decided to checkout the gun blind and fire up the Mr buddy heater, after it was running for a couple of minutes, out they came, field mice. Had to open the door to get them out. And then a fire started inside the heater, little critters must of built a nest inside the heater. Got a picture of one just before his jump to freedom.







On a positive note the smoke will cover my scent!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

3 small bucks grunting and chasing does around me this morning. 2 small 7’s and a 6 point. Snow is coming down decent right now.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Here comes the snow...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Cold and still here in Branch, far different from yesterday, had a buck in the field behind me that would have been my best by far, unfortunately the first deer threw the pinch was a 7pt with lots of mass and tine length, I rolled the dice and lost, kind of second guessing myself now. Twenty minutes later I have another really good buck getting ready to come threw the pinch from the other direction, solid 8pt I stand and ready for the shot as he is entering the pinch he stops turns and heads back the way he came. Buck number 4 came from my left and went threw the pinch but was a 5 pt, nine so far this morning.
Flight


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Two lovely ladies around me for the last half hour and not a single gentleman around to ask them to dance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

A 6 and 2 does just came through .


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Spike cruised through about 15 min ago with one thing on his mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

3 does we’re behind me and one of them started running around and sprinted off the other two stayed and browsed. I’m assuming that girl was getting close and looking for the B1G One. Shorty after had a BB and a spiky now have two more deer down below. Actions hearing up.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

peacemaker68 said:


> Stuck in school this morning...looks like a great morning out there!


Welcome to MS and LFTS!!! Better be paying attention to your teacher!!!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lots of does and a sparky 6 so far. 

View attachment 452471






Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m on the edge of some thick stuff.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

jiggin is livin said:


> Dad had a nice 8 or 10 in range last night. Couldn't get a shot through the brush and he turned around when he got upwind from him. He said he's going to town to get some scent killer! He might finally be coming around to a little scent forethought!!!
> 
> Who said old dogs can't learn new tricks!? Only took 68 years. Lol
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


If he’s anything like my ole man he’ll forget about the scentkiller and come back with a bucket of chicken and a 6 pack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Forecast says SSW and it’s blowing SE, not good, I’m thinking of getting out of here.
Flight


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Ended up seeing 4 small bucks bumping does this morning. Back to the house for a quick breakfast then have to pick my truck up from the body shop. Seen a small buck chasing a doe across the street on the neighbors while making breakfast.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Pretty eventful morning. A little after day light an 8 point came in out of now where. He was moving pretty fast. Came right to the base of my tree where I think he caught some of my ground scent, and stopped. At this point I was slowly trying to grab my bow and he caught some of my movement and bolted 15 yards back where he came from. I drew on him but my only shot had him quartering away too much, so I let down and he slowly walked away. He would have been my 2nd best buck. Hes not a giant, probably 2.5 yr old. But I'd be happy with him. Gonna come up with a game plan to seal the deal this evening.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

sniper said:


> If he’s anything like my ole man he’ll forget about the scentkiller and come back with a bucket of chicken and a 6 pack.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Lmao. 

Dad don't drink. He might bring me a 6er though! He's cool like that. 

Now the chicken and a couple Pepsi's wouldn't surprise me in the least. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lizajane (Jul 31, 2008)

Live from my car on the way to work. Crossing the neighbor's corn heading to my property while I am going to work. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Live from work now. Sat from 6:15 - 8:15. Saw a nice 6pt, 3 doe, and a shooter buck however he was out about 150 yard and walking the other way, right around 8am. Plan on going out tomorrow again in the morning before work. Good luck everyone!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Havent seen a deer since shortly after daylight. Did just see a pair of ring neck pheasant bolt across an opening like death from above was imminent.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

jiggin is livin said:


> Dad had a nice 8 or 10 in range last night. Couldn't get a shot through the brush and he turned around when he got upwind from him. He said he's going to town to get some scent killer! He might finally be coming around to a little scent forethought!!!
> 
> Who said old dogs can't learn new tricks!? Only took 68 years. Lol
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You could have been a good son and told him not to waste his money.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Skibum said:


> Sitting in the snow reflecting on how much better hunting clothes are compared to when I started. I’d be having breakfast by now LOL!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What? You weren't fond of cotton socks inside those cheap Korean rubber boots?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Tried get out got a flat called and called Sally come change it,, no answer. Luckily about half hour thank goodness some old guystopped. Asked if he'd change it. It was nice because as cold as it Is sat in truck.while he did it
> At that point to late go


Your welcome!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

A button just made his way down the ridge and plopped down for a siesta about 80yds away, he’s gonna be a stud in another month or so.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

In for some coffee but bucks are totally in stupid phase now. Three opps on two eights and a nine with decent mass, split brows, and three inch tines!!!!!!!!!!!!! They all got a pass for next year. A doe just coming in had the woods on fire. Sat on the ground, still hunted a ways, sat, repeat several times. My favorite way to hunt deer if conditions are right.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Drove midland to Lansing this morning. Deer were out and moving everywhere.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> What? You weren't fond of cotton socks inside those cheap Korean rubber boots?


And cotton waffle weave long johns under my jeans. Only saving grace was I had hair to keep my head warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Heading in activity really slowed. But a very good morning hunt ended up seeing 9 total and two small bucks.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Ugh!! Need to stop reading LFTS, won’t be there until Saturday morning at the earliest. Has been my worst year for stand time ever... Good luck to all that are able to be out!


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

vsmorgantown said:


> A button just made his way down the ridge and plopped down for a siesta about 80yds away, he’s gonna be a stud in another month or so.


I might just shoot a button and post a trophy pic here just out of spite of this little "trend" thats been going on lately..


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Hookslinger said:


> I might just shoot a button and post a trophy pic here just out of spite of this little "trend" thats been going on lately..


Got me a very mature one this morning!!! Was hit by a car. You see I don't discriminate.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Been sneaking around state land near the house all morning, several does spotted and two young bucks called in at separate times by breaking brush and grunting. Whoever said that they are getting dumb nailed it, saw a nice one in the ditch this morning.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I just had a blue jay tell me to quit hunting.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Was sitting with my back against a tree when this doe and her fawns pinned me down for 10 minutes at just a few yards away. I finally couldn’t help myself and let her have it. Meanwhile my son had a big one under his stand but no







shot. Busy morning


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Barometer is falling, should be some good movement.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Stick Slingur said:


> Was sitting with my back against a tree when this doe and her fawns pinned me down for 10 minutes at just a few yards away. I finally couldn’t help myself and let her have it. Meanwhile my son had a big one under his stand but no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Just had a shooter 8 come through as soon as I zipped up my blizzard buddy arm holes. Turned right where I needed him to go straight.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

My nephew just got it done.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Tried get out got a flat called and called Sally come change it,, no answer. Luckily about half hour thank goodness some old guystopped. Asked if he'd change it. It was nice because as cold as it Is sat in truck.while he did it
> At that point to late go


Are you going to punish her for not answering phone


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> My nephew just got it done.
> View attachment 452609


Awesome. That’s a beast!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

lizajane said:


> Live from my car on the way to work. Crossing the neighbor's corn heading to my property while I am going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I felt guilty giving that a "like", just "cuz" it didn't seem right liking the fact that you couldn't be out to have an opportunity....


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Shot this one at 7:25 this morning. 
Happy man.


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Northriver Rabbit said:


> Shot this one at 7:25 this morning.
> Happy man.
> View attachment 452611
> View attachment 452613


I though that deer jumped in the back of your truck trying to get those Busch Latte's (Nectar of the Gods). LOL


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Northriver Rabbit said:


> Shot this one at 7:25 this morning.
> Happy man.
> View attachment 452611
> View attachment 452613


Congrats! You put a thumbs up in that truck pic and you've pretty much summed up the season, eh?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Northriver Rabbit said:


> Shot this one at 7:25 this morning.
> Happy man.
> View attachment 452611
> View attachment 452613


Awesome! You've got a buck in the truck and with some Bush light! Congrats!!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Good day to hunt. Sleet/snow and light sw-w wind...good luck and haven't read about those that scored, yet. Later when I'm out, hopefully I'll add to it ! To shoot a doe or not too is the ??? Don't think I will quit yet


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

Been snowing since 930. My footprints will be covered in 30 minutes at this rate. Been seeing lots of small bucks but today feels like the day a good one slips up. Missaukee County


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> My nephew just got it done.
> View attachment 452609


Wow, that's a brute!! Congrats to him


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Northriver Rabbit said:


> Shot this one at 7:25 this morning.
> Happy man.
> View attachment 452611
> View attachment 452613


He likes Busch Light to. Congrats


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

old graybeard said:


> My nephew just got it done.
> View attachment 452609


Congrats to the nephew. That is a sweet buck!!!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Northriver Rabbit said:


> Shot this one at 7:25 this morning.
> Happy man.
> View attachment 452611
> View attachment 452613


Great job Northriver Rabbit. You should be happy. Congrats!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Northriver Rabbit said:


> Shot this one at 7:25 this morning.
> Happy man.
> View attachment 452611
> View attachment 452613


Congratulations great buck. Busch did us a favor. Those orange cans work awesome hanging on branches on a blood trail. See them a long ways
#buschhuntersarekillers
#betterthantp


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

First snow hunt of the year. Yee haw! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Steve said:


> First snow hunt of the year. Yee haw!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app







  








20191106_142320




__
Steve


__
Nov 6, 2019


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally made it to the stand. Owners wanted to talk lol

good luck


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

well here's 1 from neighborhood I hunt......smoked by a car this morning


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Busch Latte... I will continue to pray for all ya'll... 

Congrats to the successful hunters, please drink real beer when you celebrate.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Got down at 11:30 to go get a sandwich and as I’m getting ready to go back out at 12:45 pm I look out front window and 2 big doe walk across my front yard! Tried stalking turkeys on my way into my stand but couldn’t get quite close enough before one spotted me. 

Need one of these big shooter bucks to cooperate so I can bring the shot gun back out to put one of these turkeys down for Thanksgiving! 

Good luck!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

They made good ornaments for our old Christmas tree when we were prepping UP deer camp a couple weeks ago.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Just had a lone spike walk through


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm getting down wind has really picked up.

Neighbor called and said the propane fella has been at my house again for 3 hours. 
I guess my AVERAGE1 just isn't cutting it for her anymore.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Hookslinger said:


> I might just shoot a button and post a trophy pic here just out of spite of this little "trend" thats been going on lately..


Good luck! But I still think it’s too early to target them. But to each his own.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Northriver Rabbit said:


> They made good ornaments for our old Christmas tree when we were prepping UP deer camp a couple weeks ago.
> View attachment 452651










or our tree at ice camp on houghton lake,which we undecorate at the end of camp and mark our spearing hole


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Stick Slingur said:


> Was sitting with my back against a tree when this doe and her fawns pinned me down for 10 minutes at just a few yards away. I finally couldn’t help myself and let her have it. Meanwhile my son had a big one under his stand but no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Stick on a very plump and nice looking doe.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Busy morning in St Clair County 11 does two small bucks and a pre light chase , back at it in the morning got things to do this evening. Those does may not get a pass tomorrow


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> My nephew just got it done.
> View attachment 452609


Congrats to your nephew that’s a beautiful buck. Was he hunting at your place?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Northriver Rabbit said:


> Shot this one at 7:25 this morning.
> Happy man.
> View attachment 452611
> View attachment 452613


Simply awesome and great pictures. Nice job getting the buschel in your bucks n trucks picture! Super cool getting it done in the snow we don’t get that opportunity too often down here. Congrats.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Trap Star said:


> I'm getting down wind has really picked up.
> 
> Neighbor called and said the propane fella has been at my house again for 3 hours.
> I guess my AVERAGE1 just isn't cutting it for her anymore.


Took me a second :lol:

Kick his azz sea.bass


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

LabtechLewis said:


> Congrats! You put a thumbs up in that truck pic and you've pretty much summed up the season, eh?


Only thing else I could think of would be a bag of bait.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

vsmorgantown said:


> Congrats to your nephew that’s a beautiful buck. Was he hunting at your place?


No his dad owns some property near by that they've been managing for several years.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Old lund said:


> Busy morning in St Clair County 11 does two small bucks and a pre light chase , back at it in the morning got things to do this evening. Those does may not get a pass tomorrow


It’s on by us. Watched doe come into heat in Sunday run off her fawns and had two bucks trailing a doe on my road last night as we were driving home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

Spartan88 said:


> Busch Latte... I will continue to pray for all ya'll...
> 
> Congrats to the successful hunters, please drink real beer when you celebrate.


Founders Pure Michigan backwoods Bastard if you’re not driving 10% or 11 % rock your World!all Day ipa 5% both great beers!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Trap Star said:


> I'm getting down wind has really picked up.
> 
> Neighbor called and said the propane fella has been at my house again for 3 hours.
> I guess my AVERAGE1 just isn't cutting it for her anymore.


I’d start counting your lattes before you go out from now on. Bad enough he’s trying to fool around with your wife but I’ll be dammed if he’s gonna drink my lattes too!


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

I’m back at it, fresh inch of snow in Benzie. Get to my stand after letting the pup out for a few hours, nice tracks at the base (awesome). Climb up with the wind angled a hair more north than this morning, few hundred yards down stream deer start blowing...Awesome...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Won’t be able to head out this afternoon, sucks. Should be a great evening to hunt. Good luck all I hope to be reading some awesome success stories tonight.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Back in stand. Wife is PISSED.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> My nephew just got it done.
> View attachment 452609


Wow what a awesome rack what character to it! Congrats to the nephew!
Flight


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Great big farm to hunt and I'm zeroed in on this 8'x14 brown spot......lol.

It is a pinch point between the ruins of an ancient barn and ditch the deer cross.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

vsmorgantown said:


> I’d start counting your lattes before you go out from now on. Bad enough he’s trying to fool around with your wife but I’ll be dammed if he’s gonna drink my lattes too!


Good point. Fooling around is one thing but
I cant imagine a man being so low to drink another mans Busch lattes.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok I’m all caught up reading this thread, set up on the inside of the wood line just off the field. Wide open timber that I would normally not hunt but this is where all the deer have been coming in and out of the woods, I’m right in the middle of 5 really fresh scraps and a lot of big rubs here, I will see them coming for sure, good luck everyone !
Flight


----------



## caj33 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hookslinger said:


> Back in stand. Wife is PISSED.


Your doing it right then!!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ready, should be a good one.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Been up for way to Long for 0 activity. Been slow last 3 sits. Edge of bedding and hardwoods leading to field


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Wind just changed direction. Making a quick, but extremely quiet move.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Sitting picked beans where I missed the mammoth monster buck of all tine the other night. Xbow was off 2" must've dinged it. It aint now!

Corn to my north. South wind. Rubs in front.

Does or bucks. First one in before kast light gets one..

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Fresh 3” of snow here. Close into a doe bedding area. Hoping a buck cruises downwind of it. First time in this spot all year, taken some nice bucks here in the past! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

First visitor's unidentified... 3 big bodied deer, 80 yards out to thick to see over there. Back to bed, thought they'd be coming out not back in !


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Back in the tree and finally caught up reading. Congrats on the kills except the car one. I only saw a spike this morning but he hung around for a couple hours and took a nap.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Found out last night I didn't need to attend the all-day meeting I had booked for today. I went in to wrap a few things up and then started rutcation a half day early. Here we go!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

My uncle screwed up this morning. Saw antlers and forgot about the doe it was chasing. She busted him. Doh!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Been out for about 1/2 hour in Calhoun co. Way to late so I picked a close stand and marginal winds‍♂


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

thegospelisgood said:


> Sitting picked beans where I missed the mammoth monster buck of all tine the other night. Xbow was off 2" must've dinged it. It aint now!
> 
> Corn to my north. South wind. Rubs in front.
> 
> ...


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> No his dad owns some property near by that they've been managing for several years.


Congrats to your nephew OGB ! Hell of a buck, you guy's have some incredible land. If ya ever need a guy to take care of your "cull" bucks the offer stands still . Haha. Good luck to everyone. Very calm in still, time for a bleat, grunt sequence.. last time brang the 2 6s in my lap. Phones off again  enjoy believe I'm gonna let the string drop on a doe givin the opportunity too !


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

I love hunting in snow, but theyre gonna be extra sneaky with this wet ground around here. Keep them peepers open and good luck gentleman.


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

Should be on the road with a few of my brothers in 49 hours (but who's sitting at his desk counting?). Dad flew up to Marquette today. We should be in Escanaba Saturday for an afternoon sit.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Well made it in late. Had an appointment for chiropractor. Backs in good shape for draggin ded critters!!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Dish7 said:


> This is how I decide where to sit. Step out the door and let the blue jays tell me where to go. Problem is that I only have a handful of stands and about *150 million* blue jays.


Here we go again!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Decided to go with formal attire for the afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## shorthair guy (Jan 20, 2006)

28 and very windy again here in Menominee county


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

I’m in some thick stuff I haven’t hunted in years. My dads been seeing a good one around here so thought I’d check it out. This place is torn up! Never seen it like this before! It’s going to be close but hope I’ll be ready!


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This evening’s view. Bedding to the left, corn to the right


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Beautiful dirty overcast day in Hillsdale. Somebody hit the switch to on now.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 452713
> This evening’s view. Bedding to the left, corn to the right


Donuts down the road?


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

vsmorgantown said:


> Only thing else I could think of would be a bag of bait.


Should have done it just for the pic. Would have been an instant classic.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)




----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Farmer behind me deciding to load wood into the tractor at prime time. Last year it was the same thing on Nov. 14.
Oh well. It's rut. Anything can happen.
Aim small, miss small.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Here we go again!


Have heard that story 150 million times!


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Just had a bald jackalope come through. Don’t have a doe tag though so I had to let her walk.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Snow is melting quick making for a very noisy sit in the woods. Been in a while but no movement yet except the red squirrels


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

All buckled up for fun. Topside of pic is where 8 pt died a few weeks ago.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

fish RN said:


> Snow is melting quick making for a very noisy sit in the woods. *Been in a while but no movement yet *except the red squirrels



Try a laxative! You're a nurse...you should know these things!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

sniper said:


> Beautiful dirty overcast day in Hillsdale. Somebody hit the switch to on now.
> View attachment 452715
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing missing in that pic is a picnic table and a bbq grill!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Skibum said:


> Decided to go with formal attire for the afternoon.
> View attachment 452703
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you had to convince the boss you needed the day off! :lol:


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Doe and 2 fawns got up about 60 and worked past. Supposedly 8 mph wind wsw is east at .00001. Milk weed almost makes ground from 22ft before it moves. Not a fan


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Strapped into the climber, ready for some action.









Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sparky23 said:


> Doe and 2 fawns got up about 60 and worked past. Supposedly 8 mph wind wsw is east at .00001. Milk weed almost makes ground from 22ft before it moves. Not a fan


I agree...this dang wind switched right out of the E with a SSW forecasted all night! WTH! Too late now, guess we will see what happens!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Northriver Rabbit said:


> Shot this one at 7:25 this morning.
> Happy man.
> View attachment 452611
> View attachment 452613


An extra special like

Celebratory cheers


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Big lone doe one direction. Doe and Fawn in other. What's rut everyone speaks of....?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Big forkie just cruised by.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

caj33 said:


> Your doing it right then!!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I think I heard him go down in the water... trackin time


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

EZ track. Will post pic when signal is better.

My grandfather passed in May, and he wanted me to have his Ravin. I'm a bit overwhelmed... I know he's in Heaven with a huge smile right now.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> EZ track. Will post pic when signal is better.
> 
> My grandfather passed in May, and he wanted me to have his Ravin. I'm a bit overwhelmed... I know he's in Heaven with a huge smile right now.


Hats off to Gramps with a smile back at em!
And a somber toast to your kill.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Had a nice buck and doe in the bean field working my way. Until my neighbor decided 5:30 was a great time to drive his lawnmower thru his woods.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

It’s been a busy 24 hours! 

Followed up last night’s doe with this 8-pt with big body and neck! He makes other deer on cam with more antler look small. 25 yd shot. Went a meandering 50 yards and tipped over. Love it when they drop in view of the stand!

Unfortunately he snapped off his G 2 sometime in the past 2 weeks. He was quite the warrior!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Well that was humbling, havnt gotten the skunk on that property in 3 years. All deer must be celebrating "Loins-giving" out of town.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

View attachment 452729
[/QUOTE]
I'm lost is this a thing now?


sureshot006 said:


> EZ track. Will post pic when signal is better.
> 
> My grandfather passed in May, and he wanted me to have his Ravin. I'm a bit overwhelmed... I know he's in Heaven with a huge smile right now.


That's just awesome. Sometimes it's the lil things congratulations know he's proud and things happen for a reason


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

old graybeard said:


> Sounds like you might be a bit short on equipment.


Yeah but I know how and where to place it for maximum results.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> EZ track. Will post pic when signal is better.
> 
> My grandfather passed in May, and he wanted me to have his Ravin. I'm a bit overwhelmed... I know he's in Heaven with a huge smile right now.


Congrats, know he is ! 



Playin' Hooky said:


> It’s been a busy 24 hours!
> 
> Followed up last night’s doe with this 8-pt with big body and neck! He makes other deer on cam with more antler look small. 25 yd shot. Went a meandering 50 yards and tipped over. Love it when they drop in view of the stand!
> 
> ...


CONGRATS !

5 unidentified for me, can't see through the pine I'm in. And busted pissing by something behind me, sounded little... So I'll tell myself! 

Ever mention this chair pisses me off during hunting season !! Back it at in a.m.


----------



## Fissshh On! (Apr 22, 2010)

Today was just like yesterday, didn't see anything in the morning, but I saw 20 each night. Tonight a 4 pointer ran the does around a little, rut is a little slow here. Did have a yearling 4 yards from the tree, always like seeing them close. Seeing lots of fawns this year, many are twins. Hand warmer was a lifesaver tonight, need to pack more.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

6 bald ones tonight and they were all 250+ yds away. 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

3 lone fawns tonight. Mom’s must have dates. The next couple of mornings look perfect. Cold and dry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

